# Chris Marcus returns to Western Kentucky



## Knicksfan2040 (May 28, 2002)

YES!!!!! 

Chris Marcus has dropped out of the NBA Draft! This is good news for all us Knicks fans! There is one less stiff/bust that Layden can draft...haha!


----------

